# how fast is T1 T2 and T3



## flame1117

how fast is a T1 a T2 and a T3 conection.

I think I heard T2 is slower then T1 and T3 is faster then all of them or something like that?idk thats why I'm asking 

Also are the T's types of conections or just a defined "Speed"


----------



## TonyBAMF

T1 - 1.544 megabits per second (24 DS0 lines)
T2 - 6.31 megabits per second (96 DS0 lines) 
T3 - 43.232 megabits per second (28 T1s) 
OC3 - 155 megabits per second (84 T1s) 
OC12 - 622 megabits per second (4 OC3s) 
OC48 - 2.5 gigabits per seconds (4 OC12s) 
OC192 - 9.6 gigabits per second (4 OC48s)

Hope this helps.


----------



## joshj

What are DS0 lines?


----------



## TonyBAMF

DS0	Digital Signal Zero - 64 Kb/s data/voice chan


----------



## dave597

also 8 megabits/second is equiv to 1 megabyte/sec, but less with noisy connections.


----------



## joshj

According to that, it looks like T1 is just a little faster than alot of DSL and cable, and slower than some higher speed DSL and cable.  Is that true?  I always thought that T1 was alot faster.


----------



## Geoff

joshj said:
			
		

> According to that, it looks like T1 is just a little faster than alot of DSL and cable, and slower than some higher speed DSL and cable.  Is that true?  I always thought that T1 was alot faster.



It is true that the download speed of T1 is around the same or a little slower then some cable internet providers.  Although, unlike cable/dsl, T1 has an upload speed of 1.544MBps, so in other words, you have the same download and upload speed.  Great for hosting online games, hosting a server, or upload a lot of file to the internet.


----------



## sidthereal

how much would a T1 connection cost ya?
including initial charges, modem etc etc


----------



## Cromewell

too much, theres a google add at the bottom here "Congent Full T-1 from $350"


----------



## sidthereal

phewee!!!
er, another thing..is the T1 connection lines, exclusive to America, 
i stay in India, and ive persoanally never come across ads or services of T1, T2 or T3 speeds.


----------



## Cromewell

They are pretty much everywhere, I don't see why India wouldn't have them, being the outsource destination I'd imagine they need a lot of up/download speed


----------



## Byteman

correct me if i'm wrong, but,... i believe that T1's are only zoned for businesses, and are generally not allowed in residential homes.


----------



## Cromewell

http://www.infobahn.com/residential-t1.htm


----------



## Byteman

Wow!!! guess i'm wrong. Man! that's alot coin for an internet connection...


----------



## Cromewell

Yeah but with any connection you aren't paying for download speed, its all in the upload.


----------



## dragon2309

Bloody hell T3 is fast, imagine 45Mb/s downstream. **DREWL** HE HE


----------



## Geoff

if you can spare $10K a month, go for it, lol


----------



## dragon2309

think i might have to save up a bit for that, lol. and then that would only get me a months subscription...... damn antion, why is this world so cruel.


----------



## sidthereal

Cromewell said:
			
		

> They are pretty much everywhere, I don't see why India wouldn't have them, being the outsource destination I'd imagine they need a lot of up/download speed


 u wont beleive the ridiculous rates major players charge here,

il give u an example on my account, state run dsl service, gives a download limit of 2.5gb a month!
and theyre schemes which r cheaper, offering only 500mb a month!


----------



## Hello

Pretty sure I download what ever I feel like it a month lol. I have between T1 and T2 with test's I have taken.


----------



## TonyBAMF

T1,T2,T3, OC3 Etc, are about Having fast uploads.

If I sent you a file with T2 it would go over 1000% faster then regular cable.


----------



## dragon2309

I have stabdard DSL 2Mbps line. Its fast for what i need it to be fast for. Online gaming, downloads, uploads.


----------



## sidthereal

2mbps is a very fast connection for a home user


----------



## bOOgi mAn

hehe i gota a 6mbps connection runnin on my comp right now n im at home


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*



			
				bOOgi mAn said:
			
		

> hehe i gota a 6mbps connection runnin on my comp right now n im at home



Did you not say you have a 4mbit....then 8mbit and now 6 mbit? LOL....I just don't like it when people make up crap. Otherwise, I do not see any point in getting a T3 line for a normal user.

JAN


----------



## dragon2309

Is somebody telling fibs or just getting a bit confused???


----------



## bOOgi mAn

no look i got the 7 mbs but it was too expensive now i got the comcast 5 megabit plan see


----------



## bOOgi mAn

ahhhhhhh  sorry not 7 and 5 agh lol i meant i got the 8 but it was too expensive so now im using my regulat 6.00 pretty good for home use


----------



## jjsevdt

oooo, are you trying top compensate for something?  Haha


----------



## flame1117

Waht i thought most cable was like for examble mine which is 4Mb's and a T1 is 1.5MB's which are differn;t like 8Mb's go into a MB or something


----------



## elmarcorulz

flame1117 said:
			
		

> Waht i thought most cable was like for examble mine which is 4Mb's and a T1 is 1.5MB's which are differn;t like 8Mb's go into a MB or something


T1 is 1.5Mb, so you have just under x3 faster download, but your upload would be alot slower than T1


----------



## flame1117

I thought it was 1.5MB's which was differnt then Mb's...


----------

